# Critical Skill Visa Application Submission



## santosh.thatte (Jul 8, 2016)

Dear Allto knpw

Today I submitted South Africa Critical Skill Visa Application together with all supporting documents which was well received by South African Embassy - VFS Helpdesk in Pune.

I wanted to know what is the time line and the success rate for getting critical skill visa and for what duration you get this visa


Regards,
Santosh Thatte


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

The processing times are shown on the VFS website. Take your mouse for some exercise....


----------

